# Winamp via IR-FB steuern



## Criminalogy (29. September 2006)

Habe mir einen Infrarot Empfänger gebastelt (für serielle Schnittstelle).

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage mit was für einer Software kann ich Winamp steuern.

Habe es schon mit WinLIRC ausprobiert funktioniert aber nicht wirklich.

Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen bzw. Tipps geben.


Danke im vorraus


----------

